# Schools for E3 visa dependants



## Trinajo1212 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello, 
Can any Australians help with advice on whether our children are eligible to attend local schools in the US if my husband has an E3 visa and our children have E3 dependent visas. We will be moving to the Washington DC area mid-2017. Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, your children can attend public schools. School district go by city and county. Us a map to google various districts. All schools have web sites and staff is helpful; often they have links to parents groups and enrollment requirements. Your residence generally determines the school.


----------



## Trinajo1212 (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks twostep, that's great news. I don't suppose you know about how the school years compare to Australia? We only intend to stay in the US for 18 months and I don't want our kids to have to change school years when we return to Oz in 2019. They are currently about to start years 2, 4 and 6 (ages 7, 9 and 11) in Australia. Just wondering if they should be enrolled in the same grades when they start school in August in the US, or if we should enrol them in summer school so they can start a year ahead (ie. years 3, 5 and 7). Hope that makes sense? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, no rug rats , ankle nibblers here. Education is being handled on state level. Please contact local institutions to get details especially in regards to curriculum. Maybe future coworkers can be of help. Spats seem to either be helpful or XYZ.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Land of Oz - just FYI read up on Wizzard of Oz


----------



## AussieJester (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi,

Trinajo1212 - it depends greatly on where you live (even at a county level). I am here on an E3 visa and my wife and kids on E3Ds.

We have just gone through a heap of paperwork (get used to that - lots of forms for everything).

Some pitfalls - most states / county / districts have different immunization schedules than AUS - so check that out - its one hurdle we weren't prepared for (3 x vaccinations to get my daughter - year 7 - ready).

Other than that you just need to prove your identity (yourself and kids), right to live in US (Visa and I-94) and proof of residence (so you can go to the appropriate school if public).

All in all it took us 4 weeks to get our daughter into school, lots of running around etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sunflowers02 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi,

We just moved to the US from Australia about 4 months ago.

I have a 6 year old son who completed 3 terms of Year 1 in Australia before we moved here at the end of September. We enrolled him in 1st grade at a local school and he started about a month after we arrived. Just showed documentation for our residence and right to live in the US.

So he is basically doing Year 1 a second time, but he was the youngest in his class in Australia. I don't think he would have been able to move up to Year 2 anyway.

When we decide to return to Australia it will be interesting as he's either going to have to repeat an additional 6 months or skip 6 months. The US school year runs from September - June (with a 3 month summer break).

I'm not aware of summer school information. I would definitely advise speaking to the head of your school district as an 18 month secondment could pose some issues with the change of the school years. They should be able to point you in the right direction.

Good luck!


----------

